# Spring Fertilizer and amendments recommendations



## NothingMan (Sep 25, 2018)

Afternoon all.

My lawn: approx 5k sq/ft in Northern NJ.

So I've been following advice since last fall based on my soil test (attached it here). Since the soil test was done I dropped lime last fall, then dropped Dolomitic on 4/29 at a rate of 60lb p/1k.

I'm planning on putting down some straight Pre-M this weekend (as the forsythia's are blooming).

* Regarding my Spring Fertilizer regime, any recommendations for the fertilizer composition? 
* It was also recommended I drop some SOP. That can be dropped with the Fertilizer, correct, at what rate would you recommend, last year I was dropping it 2lbs / 1k w/ the fertilizer
* I read another post that said I should drop Fertilizer BEFORE lime, I forgot and did the LIME on 4/29, will there be any issues dropping my spring fertilizer in the next week or even w/ the Pre-M?
* Another question, I need to overseed this fall, I was originally planning on split application for my Pre-M, but then was reading some labels and said no planting within 4-5months after application, so I should skip my split app?

Thanks in advance for any info and help. I'm getting there...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No more phosphorus for this soil (no Milo). Do need some K, ideally via SOP. Yes you can mix N and K without a problem. If you plan to overseed, then don't do the split so your seeds can establish. When to apply spring nitrogen, after the spring flush when it starts to slow down .


----------

